# 1977 Lowe Line 1636 Project



## panFried (Jul 19, 2012)

Im another first build! I found your site while looking for used boats during the Spring. You all inspired me to go heavily used (cheap) and restore it. So, I purchased a 1977 Lowe Line 1636 w/ 1976 Mercury 110 9.8 hp. As she stands, runs well with little moisture during test drive at purchase. I just brought it home Sunday, and Im eager to get started. In fact, right after I took the before pics to post to this topic, I started disassembly. Trailer is in great shape, probably just needs a clean-up, and bearing repack. Wiring may need replacing or shorts fixed as the lights are not working now. Transom definitely needs replacing, boat clean-up, and leak test prior to investing money in the beast. The motor runs good, even for a manual start. See the pics below, and I will keep you posted as I progress over the weekend. Hoping for leak test on Sunday.

I would really like to place decking between the bow and first bench, keep the live well, and add decking/storage in the rear. Other than cleaning up and painting the middle bench, any suggestions for storage, etc... within about 8 feet of flooring would be great. I would like to put some side storage units in that area, something similar to a Panfishing Model Jon.


----------



## sixgun86 (Jul 20, 2012)

:WELCOME: to Tinboats!

Great choice on buying cheap to restore. Looks like you've got a good project on your hand. My advice would be to keep your seating as low as possible to keep it stable. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## panFried (Jul 21, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> WELCOME: to Tinboats!
> Great choice on buying cheap to restore. Looks like you've got a good project on your hand. My advice would be to keep your seating as low as possible to keep it stable. Looking forward to pics!



Thanks for the welcome, Sixgun! Funny, I was just reading this great post Decking-When and when not to by Ben2Go. Since I have a 36, I'm thinking I'll keep my decking between the top of the ribs (sorry i dont know the name of that ridge around the side walls) and floor. I would really like to have a small deck in the bow thats sits level on the second bench forward. Ill try to get some designs on paper to get more feedback.


----------



## panFried (Jul 21, 2012)

Alright I am chomping at the bit, and I started stripping down the boat after work, besides removing the seats and front decking for the old trolling motor, I decided to go all in and remove the rotton transom prior to leak test. Now I'm ready to power wash and start replacing the transom. Plan to head down to the wood shop for some 1" marine ply similar to the one i ripped out. Ill add step by step pics as I start replacing the transom as I know thats usually a hot topic of how-to. I hope you all learn something from my successes and mistakes.

Any suggestions or past posts are much appreciated!


----------



## panFried (Aug 4, 2012)

So I have cleaned up the boat and trailer, and now I'm ready to start the transom. I need to replace a 52" x 8-3/4 x 1-1/2" board. If I go marine ply I will need to press 3 pieces or I'm thinking about 1 piece of cedar covered in spar urethane. Any suggestions welcome? 

I'm also thinking stainless solid rivets and stainless bolts in the longer portions like the brace mount with alittle 5220.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 20, 2012)

How is the transom work coming along? I've FINALLY just about got mine done. These things are a pain!!!


----------



## panFried (Aug 22, 2012)

In the words of Aaron Lewis (Stained) "It's been awhile"! I haven't had much time to work on the beast lately, as "Life" tends to get in the way. So after I cleaned up and removed the transom, I have been spending most of my time getting a plan together and keeping an eye on BigTerp’s transom adventure (BigTerp's Project Plug). I have decided to roll the dice on Solid Cedar after much deliberation with the local "Wood Experts".

I need a 52"x 8-3/4" x 1-1/4" transom for the replacement. The only way I can puzzle a piece together per suggestion would be to glue a ¾" and ½" to get 1-1/4". Only problem is parting with the money for the 8' x 4' x ½" Marine Ply ($72) and 8' x 4' x ¾" Marine Ply ($82). So Solid Cedar it is with Spar Varnish!

Here's what I ended up purchasing for my transom fun:

8' x 10" x 1-1/2" Solid Cedar

Qt. Can Rustoleum Spar Varnish

Cheap Paint Brush

120 Grain Sandpaper

Acetone

Rustoleum Self Etching Primer

SS Bolts, SS Washers, and SS Nuts

3M 5200 Marine Sealant (Thanks Home Depot!)

3/16" Brazier Head 1100F Solid Aluminum Rivets (on order)

Red LocTite (a little dab will do ya!)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 22, 2012)

That big piece of solid cedar should be nice and sturdy. Let the fun begin is right!! I never thought a transom swap would be so time consuming. Let me know if you come up with any rivet bucking tips. I'll get to start replacing rivets sometime next week. Keep the pictures coming man, looking forward to seeing what ideas you come up with.


----------



## panFried (Aug 23, 2012)

Jackpot! Look what the dog dragged in... Solid Aluminum Rivets!

Now I'm ready to start busting ass on this boat transom this weekend.


----------



## panFried (Aug 27, 2012)

As a good friend once told me, "Nothing is ever easy".

So I got a few things started this weekend and ran into a few problems. First I started on the transom by getting my piece cut using the old transom as a template. I was really moving along nicely manuvering the multi-angle cuts, and started belt sanding with 80 gr on the rough cedar then moving to 120 gr with a hand sander.








So just for kicks I decided to try squeezing the new transom into place. Here comes problem #1. The existing brace will not bend out of the way enough to slide in the solid cedar.




Looks like Im going to drill out the old rivets for the brace, and set the transom, and replace the brace with new rivets and a little 5200. Atleast I know tese four rivets will be newly sealed and not stressed causing potential leaks if I tried to bend it out of the way.


----------



## panFried (Aug 27, 2012)

So heres problem #2. As I prepare to sit and wait on multiple coats of spar varnish to dry, I thought I would start sanding and prepping the boat for paint. So the first thing I run into is a hunk of rusty angle iron used to support a bow handle which is being used as a point to click the trailer strap too.




So I removed and wire brushed to find a stress point on the aluminum. Its not cracked/broken completely through but definitely stressed.






Im thinking about using some aluminum flat bar and making 2 washers that span each hole, one for inside and outside the boat sandwiching the aluminum to relieve some of the stress from the handle. Ill give it a whirl tomorrow after work but if you all have any suggestions please let me know.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work man. Those are some LONG rivets!! I'm assumming your riveting the new transom in place?


----------



## panFried (Aug 27, 2012)

BigTerp said:


> Those are some LONG rivets!! I'm assumming your riveting the new transom in place?



Yes and no. The cheapest place to buy rivets ($7.62 vs. $.35-$.45 each) only sold their packs in bulk (smallest 100). So I bought the largest size I needed in certain spots (transom) 2" and I will cut down the rivet in other spots to size, like 3/8", 1/2" etc... I really only needed 30 rivets of various sizes total, so now I have extra for future enhancements or leaky rivets which im bound to come across.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Aug 27, 2012)

That's a smart move on the rivets. Rivet cutters aren't very expensive either.


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 25, 2013)

had any fun with those rivets yet?


----------



## panFried (May 4, 2013)

_*Its Alive!*_







I figure it's about time to resurrect this post off the disabled list. I have almost navigated through the hell of selling my home. I now have time to get this transom and rivets back in the boat for late spring. Today its sanding and primer.


----------



## panFried (May 19, 2013)

So yesterday I'm cleaning out the garage and waiting on my transom Valspar to dry. I decided to start multi-tasking by firing up the motor. So I put together this motor stand out of left over lumber.


----------



## panFried (May 19, 2013)

Well she cranked up just fine, everything seemed to be in good shape. I noticed the longer it idled, the exhaust appeared more oily or rich. I placed a topic out on Motors - Mercury Rejuvenate Engine Oil to get some suggestions about fuel additives. Hopefully a fresh batch of 2-cycle and some Sea Foam will do the trick.


----------



## panFried (May 19, 2013)

You know the saying, "Stop while your ahead" or "Don't over do it". Well I threw caution into the wind and I decided to clean all the years of gunk off the ole Atwood Gas tank. And "SNAP!" I break off the plastic stem from the fuel line connector. Well the silver lining in this... it must have been weak and I'm glad it didn't snap off during a fishing trip, miles from dock.


----------



## BigTerp (May 20, 2013)

panFried said:


> You know the saying, "Stop while your ahead" or "Don't over do it". Well I threw caution into the wind and I decided to clean all the years of gunk off the ole Atwood Gas tank. And "SNAP!" I break off the plastic stem from the fuel line connector. Well the silver lining in this... it must have been weak and I'm glad it didn't snap off during a fishing trip, miles from dock.



It's always something man!! Glad to see your getting back after it. I've been super busy lately and not able to get much done to mine. Finally getting back on the ball though. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## panFried (May 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315357#p315357 said:


> BigTerp » Today, 10:10[/url]"]It's always something man!! Glad to see your getting back after it. I've been super busy lately and not able to get much done to mine. Finally getting back on the ball though. Looking forward to your progress.



Yeah, wife and I decided to throw a monkey wrench into the Tin Project by buying new house while market is good. So the Tin has been on hold until recently. I just need to get the dang thing in water to feel some accomplishment, and get in on the spring fishing, then Ill worry about decking and stuff! I am going the "Big Terp" route by using it a few times to really determine what I actually need and where.


----------



## BigTerp (May 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315363#p315363 said:


> panFried » Today, 1:08 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315357#p315357 said:
> ...



HA!! Can't take credit for that one. I've seen it suggested hundredes of times on here before. Mine ended up being more out of neccessity. I got my transom work done in late September just in time for duck season. So instead of working on my boat, it got used..............ALOT. I feel like I know every inch of that boat now, which really helps when the build/mod's start. Good luck man!!


----------



## panFried (Jun 8, 2013)

So working on the tin today and I can't find the materials I bought couple months ago! #%|€£!&[email protected] 

That's what I get for procrastinating!


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317963#p317963 said:


> panFried » June 8th, 2013, 6:24 pm[/url]"]So working on the tin today and I can't find the materials I bought couple months ago! #%|€£!&[email protected]
> 
> That's what I get for procrastinating!



That sucks!!! You just moved, right? I'm sure you'll find them somewhere. But if your like me you'll find them AFTER you buy new materials. What all do you have missing?


----------



## panFried (Jun 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=307003#p307003 said:


> jvanhees » 25 Mar 2013, 15:32[/url]"]had any fun with those rivets yet?



I'm almost there! Rivets tomorrow for sure. Here's where I'm at on the schedule, see Below...


----------



## panFried (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry Im so far behind on pictures! About 2 months ago I built a new transom, and prepped the boat by removing the rotten transom and removing support brackets. To do so I had to drill them out and fit the new transom.


----------



## panFried (Jun 12, 2013)

Once I knew the transom was a fit, I placed 5 coats (_maybe overkill_) of Spar Varnish Exterior and let cure prior to installation (_1 month is a little excessive, not by choice_  ).


----------



## panFried (Jun 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317963#p317963 said:


> panFried » 08 Jun 2013, 17:24[/url]"]So working on the tin today and I can't find the materials I bought couple months ago! #%|€£!&[email protected]
> 
> That's what I get for procrastinating!



GOOD NEWS! Now that I started working on the boat last few days, I was able to find my missing parts. :lol: and I bought a new female connector with metals fittings for the gas tank. Im thinking, the boy and I will be fishing from the boat this Father's Day! :roll:


----------



## panFried (Jun 12, 2013)

This afternoon, I rough sanded my problem area in the Bow, and the transom/Stern of the boat. After which I cleaned with mild soap and water, dried, and wiped with Acetone. Once dried, I placed a coat of Professional grade, gray self-etching primer on the above mentioned areas. Once this dries, I will start installing the transom and Bow handle this evening.


----------



## panFried (Jun 13, 2013)

So Im finishing up with primer on the Stern, and I find myself needing a little more primer. So I run to the store for another can of Rustoleum Self-Etching Primer, and what do you know, Lowe's decided to discontinue it. WHAT! So i was forced to buy another Rustoleum product, the Professional Aluminum Primer (7.29 vs 4.97) which only comes in white. Bummer #-o

Well at least the show can go on...


----------



## bigwave (Jun 13, 2013)

That transom turned out nice....good job panfried.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 13, 2013)

Looking good man!! Home Depot carries the Rustoleum self etching primer. At least they did a few months ago when I picked up a few cans.


----------



## weasel897 (Jun 13, 2013)

Where did you purchase your rivets? I'm in need of some long ones as well.  

Weasel


----------



## panFried (Jun 13, 2013)

weasel897 said:


> Where did you purchase your rivets? I'm in need of some long ones as well.
> 
> Weasel


I purchased online from Jay-cee sales & rivet inc. Better known as www.rivetsonline.com. They were the cheapest and I purchased 2" solid aluminum brazier head 1100F rivets. Smallest pack is 100 at 7-8 bucks but order biggest size you need an cut the rest to size.


----------



## panFried (Jun 18, 2013)

Alright, just put in my order for 1 gallon of Parker Duck boat paint, dead grass.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319282#p319282 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 5:55 pm[/url]"]Alright, just put in my order for 1 gallon of Parker Duck boat paint, dead grass.



Nice!! I got sand tan, and it's getting applied on Saturday........FINALLY \/ 

Be sure to open that box as soon as you get it. UPS likes to be rough on packages. I ordered 1 gallon and 1 quart. The quart can was fine, but the bottom of the gallon can was beat to hell and back. The metal on the bottom of the gallon can I guess had stressed so bad that it feels about as strong as a tin can now. No paint spilled and Parkers had it all packaged nicely, but I still emailed them just to let them know that UPS apparentley likes to play rugby with their packages. Hopefully they package yours even better.


----------



## panFried (Jun 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319358#p319358 said:


> BigTerp » Today, 08:39[/url]"]
> Nice!! I got sand tan, and it's getting applied on Saturday........FINALLY \/
> 
> Be sure to open that box as soon as you get it. UPS likes to be rough on packages. I ordered 1 gallon and 1 quart. The quart can was fine, but the bottom of the gallon can was beat to hell and back. The metal on the bottom of the gallon can I guess had stressed so bad that it feels about as strong as a tin can now. No paint spilled and Parkers had it all packaged nicely, but I still emailed them just to let them know that UPS apparently likes to play rugby with their packages. Hopefully they package yours even better.


I had been researching all kinds of paints, and I never thought of putting "duck boat paint" in the Google search. Ordering direct from Parker vs. Cabela's definitely saves a few bucks, and I had good customer experience from sales guy. He answered a lot of my questions (prepping, dry times, and curing). So far so good. Thanks for the advice BigTerp!

I ended up going with Dead Grass since Im using primarily for fishing, and I thought it may conceal the dirt a little more, since I'm not camo stenciling. Thanks again... I'll be watching your progress!


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 19, 2013)

I also was happy with their customer service, and it was definitely cheaper ordering direct. I've heard nothing but good things about this paint. I may be wrong, but since your not doing any sort of stenciling, I think a flat paint will hide dings and dents better than a gloss would. And Parkers duck boat paint is suppose to be a really tough, long lasting paint. Either way, a fresh coat of paint does wonders for these old tins!! 

Good luck, looking forward to see how things turn out.


----------



## panFried (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh yeah! UPS man just dropped off a gallon of duck boat paint. Ill be painting the hull in the next few days.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 24, 2013)

Got mine painted over the weekend. Was REALLY impressed with the Parkers duck boat paint. Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out!!


----------



## panFried (Jul 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319955#p319955 said:


> BigTerp » 24 Jun 2013, 08:03[/url]"]Got mine painted over the weekend. Was REALLY impressed with the Parkers duck boat paint. Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out!!


Yeah, your boat looks really nice. I cant wait to see how mine turns out either, Im planning to spray mine... which will be a first like everything else.


----------



## panFried (Jul 1, 2013)

So I got quite a bit accomplished this weekend and learned from a lot from my mistakes. So the plan was to have paint going on this weekend, well it didn't happen. I finally finished mounting my front handle which had the start of a stress fracture if you remember. So I cut some flat aluminum bar to create two custom washers. I then sanded, cleaned, wiped with acetone, and primered the washers and handle. Finally I applied a generous portion of 3M 5200 and bolted everything on. Nothing high tech


----------



## panFried (Jul 1, 2013)

So here's where I begin to run into problems. I have all my pieces and parts ready for transom assembly. I fit the transom into position after marking and drilling out all my pilot holes. I start to gather my bolts and 3M 5200, when I realize I forgot to make the outer transom motor plate. [email protected]!!! :roll: So I cut out a plywood plate, and realize I need to start applying Spar Varnish to it, there is no way paint will be going on this boat till next weekend, and then I remember GillHunter's transducer mount! =D> So I run to the store, and buy a BPA Free cutting board, cut my motor plate and I'm back in business... oh but wait this also requires bigger bolts, so back to Lowe's for 4 more SS bolts 1/2" longer. I'll post the rest of the transom pics tomorrow.


----------



## panFried (Jul 1, 2013)

So I have all my parts and Im ready to start mounting the transom a second or third time, I lost count. :shock: So I align the transom and start placing the stainless steal bolts thru the transom to hold in place, and low and behold, another issue. The previous owner has drilled another hole in transom, maybe for a quick repair. However its right on top of another hole, which is not enough room for two rivets or pan head bolts. So I need to weld the "new" hole or at least one. I chose to stay with the original.


So I ran to AutoZone, and picked up a tube of Permatex Liquid Metal and applied as instructed. Clean, rough area, and apply layers of Liquid Metal until the hole is patched.


After it dried for the recommended 3-4 hours, I applied another 1/8" coat to both sides of the transom hole. After another 3-4 hours, I began surface sanding to smooth out the Liguid Metal.


Once everything was prepped, I cleaned the patch with cloth, wiped with acetone, and primer'd. Hopefully I can start mounting the transom for the 3rd or 4th time. I keep hearing that saying "Measure twice, cut once" whcih sorta fits. #-o


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 1, 2013)

I feel your pain!! My transom work was the most tedious, annoying, irritating, etc. etc. part of my build so far. You'll be happy when it's done. Good luck, and looking good so far!!


----------



## panFried (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh it's done! And that will be the last transom I replace for free, but it was fun! I cant tell you how many times i weighed the option of running to boat shop and buying new for 500-800 bucks and call it done. I'm trying to find time to post pics. 
Trying to paint today/this evening. And you were right I went thru half a roll of paper towels, pint of acetone, and one favorite t-shirt cleaning up all that 5200. That [email protected] gets everywhere!


----------



## panFried (Jul 1, 2013)

As promised here's the FINISHED transom. I'm so relieved I'm finally done, lets just hope it doesnt leak. :shock: 

So after I let the primer dry on the patch, I positioned the transom and placed the appropriated sized stainless steel pan head bolts with generous portion of 3M 5200 into the transom. I fixed each one with a washer and dab of lock-tite before tightening down. Below are a few picks of the transom install.




After a good even tighten down, I'm ready to install the (BPA Free) transom motor plate. Finally I installed the bracket support to transom and boat floor and cleaned up the remaining 3M 5200. That is some messy product.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 1, 2013)

=D>


----------



## panFried (Jul 3, 2013)

Well Im still waiting on my 5200 to cure, therefore paint is delayed. No maiden voyage this weekend. HOWEVER, I fixed the female connector on the outboard, so I'm going to throw it on another boat and see how she runs!


I also thought about changing the gear oil, but as Ahab suggested don't fix what ain't broke. Being the vacation weekend, why take any chances, so Ill replace the gear oil when I get back.


----------



## panFried (Jul 5, 2013)

Motor ran ok today. I just ran around a cove about 5 mins after mounting the outboard on a 12' V. Started out rough as if it needed to warm up a little, not sure and it has a desire to die as soon as I throw it in gear F or R. Tomorrow ill run it harder and take a few pics.


----------



## panFried (Jul 5, 2013)

Well motor ran well today! No problems with the shifting. Here I have it wide open with 2 in da boat. Not bad for a '76 Merc 9.8. I think I have some [email protected] hanging around in the tank. Towards the end it intermittently throttle up and down like fuel problem. Had vent open on tank, so were thinking tank filter is being choked by sediment. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks good, not much got done from 12-13 eh? Per the engine, expect some hick ups. The vibration probably loosened up some gunk in the tank, lines, and even the carb bowl. My '90's Merc 9.9 really woke up once I installed some Boyensen reed valves. Still wouldn't plane out my 1200lb 1448 (thank you water soaked 3/4 ply everywhere).

Good luck and remember that you only have to do it right once. Take your time and enjoy the process.

Jamie


----------



## panFried (Jul 5, 2013)

Ranchero50 said:


> Looks good, not much got done from 12-13 eh?


Yeah we were selling our house and I was preoccupied with honey do's for a few months.  back on track now!


----------



## panFried (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok I think the fuel line from the tank to the motor is messed up. I ran it about 3 mins full throttle and it died out. I primed the bulb a few times and fired it back up. If I heard the motor start to choke I'd hit the bulb a few times and good as new. I guess ill try to clean the tank or replace the line.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like the line/bulb is possibly bad. But like Ranchero said, it could be sediment that got kicked up and is causing some clogging issues. At least it sounds like it should be a simple fix.


----------



## kylerprochaska (Jul 14, 2013)

Just wondering how the cutting board transom plate is holding up for you? Looking to do the same with my boat.


----------



## panFried (Jul 14, 2013)

kylerprochaska said:


> Just wondering how the cutting board transom plate is holding up for you? Looking to do the same with my boat.


I haven't taken boat out yet as I'm in process of painting. I had to replace a rotten transom plate and I cut a new plywood one to start coating with spar urethane. That's when I ran across GillHunters transducer mount made of poly cutting board which is always submerged. I figure its plastic, always exposed to water, and strong enough to take knife abuse. It has to hold up to motor mounts. Easy to shape and bolted on with 5200. I think it will hold up great for years. I can give you report in few weeks once pain is cured/dried.


----------



## panFried (Jul 16, 2013)

I HATE SANDING!!!

Over the weekend I finally finished all the sanding, patching, cleaning, prepping and priming the inside of the boat. What a biach! I did learn that primer + etching cost way more than the premium aluminum primer at most stores. When Lowes stopped carrying primer with etching I started using prof alum primer. Both have good coverage but ill let you know if the cost savings paid off.

Flipped the boat last night and sanded, brushed and cleaned the bottom. Man is the thing chewed up. Looks like PO was doing some dukes of hazard jumps over gravel bars. I almost think he dang near punctured the hull in a few spots. I ran outta time so ill finish up tonight and prime, then it's off to paint.

Did I mention I HATE SANDING!


----------



## panFried (Jul 17, 2013)

Tonight I sanded a few more troubled areas and missed spots. I washed and wiped the entire hull with acetone. Once dry, i primed all the bare metal and worn areas with Rustoleum professional aluminum primer. Tomorrow I'll wake early, maybe, and roll on the first coat of Parker's.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't wait to see it painted!! Did you hand sand everything?? :shock:


----------



## panFried (Jul 17, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> Can't wait to see it painted!! Did you hand sand everything?? :shock:


Hell NO! I would have sold the dang thing first. :LOL2: 

I used a hand sander which was bad enough. I did hand sand some of the tough spots and I didn't take it to bare metal on the entire Jon, just the bad spots and roughed up the old paint. I post some pics tonight.


----------



## panFried (Jul 20, 2013)

After a week of trial and error on rolling the Parker's on and using a cheap automotive sprayer (probably a nice sprayer but the operator is idiot), I took some advise from BigTerp, and picked this bad boy up at Harbor Freight (w/ coupon 8) ) today.


So as I talked to a few buddies, it was recommended to pick up a water filter as well.


And I couldn't resist one of these suits to at least look like I knew what I was doing :---)


----------



## Payara Expeditions (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm looking which paint should i use for my boat? What to see more pictures of your project. 

Is going nice!!!


----------



## panFried (Jul 21, 2013)

Payara Expeditions said:


> I'm looking which paint should i use for my boat? What to see more pictures of your project.
> 
> Is going nice!!!


Thanks! I can't wait to see it either. Should be done with second coat Tuesday.


----------



## panFried (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I suited up and looked like an extra on some Sci-Fi movie, or some worker at an EPA clean-up site.


----------



## panFried (Jul 22, 2013)

First coat is complete  and Im starting to really like this new HVLP sprayer. I really like the coverage of Parker's paint and I must say spraying it on works much better than rolling. Below are a few pictures, one of the boat after sanding, prepping and primer, the other, when I started to roll the paint on the hull, and decided I was using more paint with less coverage.




Today, I set up a make shift paint booth in my garage and ventilated it with a large fan. Then I mixed my paint at 15% ratio, which is recommended by Parker's. After reading the sprayer instructions several times, and dialing it in, I was able to get the first coat on. I will say, it did not come without a few idiot moments, like removing the protective seals on the air filter before trying to use. I couldn't figure out why the paint wasn't coming out of the gun on full setting. #-o 

All in all I'm very pleased with the paint, and I would definitely recommend if you are looking for that duck boat color scheme.


----------



## dgram36 (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks good. Make sure you let it dry for a while. I trailered mine after a week of drying and still rubbed some paint off on the bunks. I recommend letting it bake in the sun if possible.


----------



## panFried (Jul 22, 2013)

dgram36 said:


> Looks good. Make sure you let it dry for a while. I trailered mine after a week of drying and still rubbed some paint off on the bunks. I recommend letting it bake in the sun if possible.


Thanks dgram! Yeah I plan to let it cure for at least 7 days before throwing it back on trailer. I wish I could let bake in sun, but a front came thru Saturday eve and it will be hanging around for a few days.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 22, 2013)

NICE!!! That sprayer works really well, especially for the price tag. I agree with what was said about giving it some cure time. I have a few spots that'll need touched up because I put mine back on the trailer to soon. But after a week+, the Parkers seems to be extremely durable. Looking good man (in the suit, of course).


----------



## panFried (Jul 22, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> NICE!!! That sprayer works really well, especially for the price tag. I agree with what was said about giving it some cure time. I have a few spots that'll need touched up because I put mine back on the trailer to soon. But after a week+, the Parkers seems to be extremely durable. Looking good man (in the suit, of course).


Thanks for the tips! Adjusting the air pressure from non-danger levels to something safe and using that HVLP sprayer from HF sure helped lot.

I know those suits serve a purpose but that sprayer had little to no over spray and I blew out the crotch as soon as I started when I bent over to adjust the regulator. $5 well spent for a good laugh!


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323186#p323186 said:


> panFried » 31 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> BigTerp said:
> ...



No problem.

HA!! Yeah, we had a bit of overspray when we did mine. First time using an HVLP gun, so I can't compare to anything else. 

What's on deck for you now?


----------



## panFried (Jul 22, 2013)

BigTerp said:


> ...What's on deck for you now?


I going to take a few measurements and start brainstorming the floor plan while the paint dries. It's moving week tomorrow, that's how I'm able to keep my hands off the boat. 

I need to replace the gear oil on the motor and check the fuel line issue. I'd like to get the boat in the water a few times before I put decking in.

Oh and I need to check the wiring on the trailer. I think there's a short or the ground isn't functioning. Geez, while I'm at it, might as well update the bunks before I drop the new paint job on it. 

Thanks for reminding me that I have a lot left todo. LOL!


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 22, 2013)

It's never ending man!!


----------



## panFried (Sep 9, 2013)

Haven't been able to work on the boat for about a month with moving and school starting for the kids. I was able to use my gift certs for Xmas and pick up a Minne Kota bow mount. I'm hoping this will get me back into working on tin. Well see bow season starts Sunday.


----------



## PaThwacker (Oct 1, 2013)

You have inspired me into diving in on my boat. Newly purchased Lowe Line 1975 1436, 1988 15hp tiller, TM, and a classic 1974 trailer. I may look into a car booth professional repaint .


----------



## panFried (Oct 1, 2013)

PaThwacker said:


> You have inspired me into diving in on my boat. Newly purchased Lowe Line 1975 1436, 1988 15hp tiller, TM, and a classic 1974 trailer. I may look into a car booth professional repaint .


Awesome! I hope I can find some time between life and hunting to finish this paint job. I would like to see your build.


----------



## PaThwacker (Oct 1, 2013)

Yeah its going to be tuff to find time. Bow season, hot fall bass season, kids, commute, all of the above are motivators to drop a dime on a auto body paint job. I bought a k2500 sub as a dedicated tow vehicle. I have a hybrid camper, old town guide canoe, and traded a gun via craigslist for the tin boat. Zero cash out, and it nneeds serious paint. It is two tone rattle can green.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice job on the paint man.


----------



## panFried (Jan 11, 2014)

Gators5220 said:


> Nice job on the paint man.


Hey thanks Gator! Sorry I haven't made any more progress as life and whitetail deer hunting got in way.  
I plan to start working on the inside decking so I can mount my new minnekota bow mount; put the gift cards to good use.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jan 11, 2014)

Haha, I hear you. I don't really hunt, but I can understand wanting to get away and out in the woods.


----------



## panFried (Mar 4, 2014)

Been awhile since last post and update, so I figured I better share a few updates before Capt Ahab resurrects this thread off the "oldies" list. Spring sent out a teaser last weekend so I put a fresh coat on the interior before I tackle the decking. Still need to finish up the trim on the rail and add the new lettering and decals to the exterior. Just waiting on the temps to get back in the 30's so the garage isn't so cold. I hear flam-able heaters don't play nice with paint fumes. :|


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 4, 2014)

Looking good man. Paint turned out really nice!!! Looking forward to seeing what you've got up your sleeve next.


----------



## panFried (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Terp! Love that sprayer from HF and the Parker's. Just bought a bunch of goods online... Electrical stuff. Wire, circuits, receptacles, and connectors. Need to install front deck and my new bow mount. Trying to get some crappie fishing done in a couple weeks.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like a plan. I'm hoping to get out next weekend to do some bass fishing. Suppose to finally get up in the 50's over the weekend and into next week. Hopefully it holds out for next weekend so I can get out. Haven't had mine out since the end of duck season which was the last weekend in January.

Let me know if you get confused/stuck with your wiring. I was at a loss when i started mine, but got some great guidance on here. It all makes sense to me now (mostly).


----------



## panFried (Mar 7, 2014)

Got a few goodies in the mail, so I started my wiring diagram. Based on everything I read from various posts and stickies in Electrical, I'm mounting a 60 amp circuit about 7" away from battery and running 6 AWG Marine wire (Tinned Copper) 16 feet to bow. I'm going to install a plug/receptacle for easy removal. While I'm waiting on a few more supplies, I'm going to start tackling a few structural items (framing, etc...).


----------



## panFried (Mar 13, 2014)

Its like Christmas in March, again! I received some goodies from my new friends at BassBoatSeats.com (sponsor) and a new Jim Black hatch from Great Lakes Skipper. All bargins and free shipping. Cant wait to start installing all these items over the next few days and nights...

Jim Black 13 x 20 hatch




Pedestals and plates


Boat Seats and you can see the corner of a boat carpet roll (Sahara tan).



Still need to paint the gunwales and start decking... whew i have a long way to go! Well see how far i get before my 3/21 trip.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 14, 2014)

Lookin good.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 14, 2014)

Than paint looks good, spring is here.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice work. I like those seats!!


----------



## panFried (Mar 16, 2014)

Made some progress the past few days! I never thought I'd say this but I should have taken Ahabs advice... Don't paint it; it's a tin. I tried to be fancy a put some special sand/copper spray enamel on the gunwales and it's been a disaster. Copper glitter all over the garage, and no one told me they juice those spray cans with additives with like 4xs the flow. I'll send pics later after I am relieved of the fumes cuz I'm high! :lol:


----------



## panFried (Mar 17, 2014)

Finished painting the boat and moved onto the aluminum framing for the casting deck and bow mount TM. It's going slower than expected and there's no way I'll be done for our trip. Slow an steady wins the race I've heard many a time here. So I'm not going to rush and make sure it's right.


----------



## kbush (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice work on the project so far. Paint and seats look great!


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345258#p345258 said:


> panFried » Yesterday, 10:46 pm[/url]"] Slow an steady wins the race I've heard many a time here. So I'm not going to rush and make sure it's right.



I agree with this 100%. Don't rush things and make a stupid mistake that you'll regret later. I have 10+ man hours in just getting my floor cut to size and fitted. That doesn't include floor supports, seat install, etc. Even though I missed pretty much all of last years fishing time because I spent it working on my boat, I'm more than happy with how things turned out.


----------



## panFried (Mar 18, 2014)

Heres where Im at... no way I could be done by Thurday afternoon... WTH was I thinking! :shock:






NOTE : Picture quality sux, sorry.


----------



## panFried (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure if you can see the copper flake real well in these pics. Weather was [email protected], otherwise I'd take the boat out in the sun to capture the full affect. Garage floor looks just as shiney! The paint is a textured (sand finish) enamel with copper flake.


----------



## panFried (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, I'm down on the lake for the first time this year and tried the outboard. Merc took a little sweet talking and multiple pulls on the chord before it finally fired and stayed running. After a good 5 min idle, she ran pretty well today. Only one hiccup during a period of full throttle, but after a few blub squeezes she ran fine. I'm guessing a turd in last years gas or carb.







Gonna try and grab some sea foam for Saturday/Sunday and work it in. Good times! Really want a new 4 stroke but just not in budget.


----------



## panFried (Jun 5, 2015)

Well I finally got some new decals for my tin and thought I would apply them during lunch break. I was really pleased about the online design tool, ordering and shipping, especially the easy of application. https://www.diylettering.com




And how can I forget the most important...


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice. Looking good!!


----------



## BeerMe (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking good. Any new updates?


----------

